# Someone Tagged my chicken!!



## Dstrnad

Sometime today someone tagged one of my chickens with a leg band. We have had no problems, no notifications, etc. etc. Someone trespassed on my property to do this. No notes, were left. Does any agency have the right to act in such ways, what did they do, testing, etc. Anyone have any idea, I can only guess it has to do with the avian flu, but to do this without our knowledge or consent.

Dave


----------



## simi-steading

I'd be cutting it off and putting out a game camera...


----------



## gibbsgirl

I hat would freak me out and upset me.

No good advice from me.

But, I'd like to know what comes of it, if you don't mind updating the thread.


----------



## Guest

That's a very weird thing for someone to do.

When you cut the tag off, can you take a pic of it?


----------



## Dstrnad

Here is a pic


----------



## Forcast

no phone or contact info? Are you sure IT is one of your chickens? Last year I had 3 chickens show up in my run, and I did not have any of that breed for sure. I really dont think any agency can just tag your birds and why only one. But we live in strange times with run over us government. keep us posted.


----------



## Dstrnad

Yes it is one of mine. We only have 5. No other chickens within wandering distance.


----------



## barnbilder

That's just a random legband that anyone could buy at Randall Burkey or someplace. I would think the government would have a fancy tag that cost taxpayers a bunch of money. I can't think of anyone BESIDES the government that would be cheeky enough to trespass on someone's property and put a tag on their chicken. Maybe it's just a random inconspicuous marker, so that if they find anything they can come back and gas your flock and pick that one out of the pile for further testing. I would isolate that bird, if it was the feds there is no telling where they've been.

I'm all for black helicopter stories, but is there any chance that that bird had the tag when you bought it, and you just didn't notice? Maybe someone ran over one of your chickens, felt guilty and bought a replacement that happened to have a tag. Any neighbors that have issues with your birds?


----------



## Dstrnad

I'm sure it is our chicken. It is a tailless leghorn so unless someone plucked them out to match, I doubt it. Also my daughter spends hours with them all day, they follow her around, she carries them around, plays with them, gives them rides in her bike basket, etc. We have had for 2 years, the tag looks brand new and would have been noticed before. Just really weird, I can not think of any reason why a neighbor would tag them if they do not have chickens. I would think that a state tag would say something like (property of the state do not remove under penalty of death) If I had to guess I would say random testing for avian flu maybe health dept, dnr, etc. Just can not believe someone had the gall to come on my property to do it when I was not around without any notice or info.


Dave


----------



## FarmerKat

I have no idea but I hope you figure it out. It would freak me out.


----------



## Guest

Dstrnad said:


> Here is a pic


That's not a government tag. Some random person did that, but I can't imagine why. :stars:


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I'd suspect kids fooling around, and it sounds like the bird isn't always on your property


----------



## Dstrnad

I suppose anything is possible. I just can not think of anyone close by (still 1/4 mile away)that would do that. I have never witnessed our chickens more than 10ft off my property not saying they couldn't or don't, but they would have to travel quite a distance through thick wooded brushy areas to get to someones yard. Also most people around here have dogs and if they wandered into their area I don't think they would come back.


----------



## aart

Sure one of your friends isn't spoofing you?


----------



## barnbilder

aart said:


> Sure one of your friends isn't spoofing you?


 I was once part of a chicken spoofing, but it was a little better played than just putting a leg band on one.

There was a neighbor that became a chicken raiser, he was from the north, and somewhat urban, but he became the authority on poultry overnight. He had some of us locals, (who were in some cases third generation chicken keepers), over for a little cookout and cooler event, and we were all getting to hear about his chickens, which were basically a bunch of red stars he picked up at the local sale barn. He was showing us his coop and then realizing the time, he went down the driveway in his car to pick up his kids off the bus. (yes, we started pretty early.)

So, a couple of us standing at the chicken coop, started discussing the subject of chicken hypnotism. He demonstrated his way, which being from the next valley was different than the way my grandmother taught me. I had to show him my way, and we each tried the other's method, and then another fellow tried one. Next thing you know we have his chickens all lined up on their sides, sleeping peacefully.

The guy came up the drive and looked over at his chickens, and we were all standing around with beverages looking down at what appeared to be dead chickens. He was panicking. we let him get almost to us and then started waking them up. He just stood there speechless. We told him his chickens got sleepy and had to take naps. Told him his light was too bright, keeping them awake too much at night. 

We finally let him in, after a good laugh, he heard his wife coming down the road, grabbed a chicken and handed it to us for a quick demonstration. We got her, too. I thought she was going to kill him.

While I'm much more grown up now, and don't advocate practicing animal hypnotism, I just want to point out that poultry spoofings do happen, and you could be a victim. Have you extolled the virtues of chickens a little too heavily to a close friend, neighbor or family member?


----------



## Guest

barnbilder said:


> Next thing you know we have his chickens all lined up on their sides, sleeping peacefully.
> 
> The guy came up the drive and looked over at his chickens, and we were all standing around with beverages looking down at what appeared to be dead chickens.


I wish I'd been there. :cute:


----------



## Tiempo

That is very odd, those are the exact same rings I use and the same color for my 2014 birds, you can buy them from any poultry supply business.


----------



## CountryMom22

I have nothing to add, but it is definitely weird and would freak me out too.

Please let us know what you find out or if anything else happens. I'm not sure I would be able to bring myself to leave the property again, or sleep for that matter!


----------



## Woolieface

I'd be upset, and I second the suggestion of having a camera...and keeping the bird isolated for a time.


----------



## MichaelZ

What a crazy world we live in!


----------



## Agriculture

Nonsense. The government does not sneak on to people's property to apply one nontraceable spiral band to a single chicken out of a flock of 5. It's amazing what some people will fall for.


----------



## Woolieface

Agriculture said:


> Nonsense. The government does not sneak on to people's property to apply one nontraceable spiral band to a single chicken out of a flock of 5. It's amazing what some people will fall for.


Who in this thread "fell" for something?


----------



## Lady89

Agriculture said:


> Nonsense. The government does not sneak on to people's property to apply one nontraceable spiral band to a single chicken out of a flock of 5. It's amazing what some people will fall for.


I canât tell if that is sarcasm or not :gaptooth:


----------



## gibbsgirl

To the OP. I have no idea if the tagged chicken is a simple prank or a govt test marking or something in between.

But, you have my full sympathy and absolute support for your concern.

Regardless of what happened or whether you ever get to the bottom of it, your property was trespassed, your animals and God knows what else were handled and disturbed and it is a violating thing to experience.


----------



## WildPrGardens

Agriculture said:


> Nonsense. The government does not sneak on to people's property to apply one nontraceable spiral band to a single chicken out of a flock of 5. It's amazing what some people will fall for.



B.S.

I'm told that was too short, so HORSE MANURE!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

WildPrGardens said:


> B.S.
> 
> I'm told that was too short, so HORSE MANURE!


So you think they do?


----------



## Agriculture

Of course. The reason that she does not remember is that it was the Men In Black. They used that light flashing memory eraser.

Not that it will be believed, but when government officials do use leg bands for identification of privately owned poultry, they have traceable numbers and they are sealed so that they can't be removed without damaging the band. They simply don't use spiral bands with the same numbers that can be purchsed anywhere, that are easily removed, often on their own.


----------



## gibbsgirl

Hey, agriculture. The second part of that post was great and very helpful I think. The first part not so great.

You know a lot of people come on here when they're having a hard time sorting something out and they lay out there situation for others to be able to offer some advice or reassureance of what they would do or have done in similar situations.

A lot of folks aren't looking to be ridiculed and belittled.


----------



## Woolieface

Not to mention, the joke is just lost on me. Who doesn't remember what? Maybe I missed some post in here but it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## where I want to

gibbsgirl said:


> Hey, agriculture. The second part of that post was great and very helpful I think. The first part not so great.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of folks aren't looking to be ridiculed and belittled.


And by someone who joined last month, for pete's sake?


----------



## gibbsgirl

where I want to said:


> And by someone who joined last month, for pete's sake?


I don't want to make a newer person feel unwelcome. I just thought maybe it needed saying to try and point out people on here aren't all looking for confrontation.


----------



## barnbilder

where I want to said:


> And by someone who joined last month, for pete's sake?


It only looks like they joined last month, but they've been around a while, one of the advantages of getting banned and coming back with a new screen name. Watching Jon Stewart and trolling people on the internet is very stressful, you can't really expect them to be cordial.


----------



## arnie

can only add I remember a story of a fellows birds were left to wander unchecked from his small lot and were causeing trouble in the neighbors gardens , so they drilled a hole in crenals of corn and attached by thread little notes with chicken recipes and bills for garden produce damaged ect , when the chickens came home with notes hanging from there mouths he got the message .


----------



## gibbsgirl

Arnie, that's too funny.


----------



## where I want to

barnbilder said:


> It only looks like they joined last month, but they've been around a while, one of the advantages of getting banned and coming back with a new screen name. Watching Jon Stewart and trolling people on the internet is very stressful, you can't really expect them to be cordial.


For real? How can you tell? Can you tell what their old name was?


----------



## MichaelZ

The band does not appear to be traceable, but these days with nano-technology, who can be sure. 

My guess would be a prank, but kind of a silly one. People can do some crazy things, like dressing in a sasquatch suit. Just drove by a field with a very lifelike moose silhouette - near dark or morning you would think it was an actual moose.

If this happened to me I sure would be concerned and curious.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

where I want to said:


> For real? How can you tell? Can you tell what their old name was?


He can't tell anything, and what he suggested isn't allowed, so if it were discovered they would be banned again.

Can anyone give just one *logical* reason the Govt would sneak onto someone's property to tag one random chicken?


----------



## Lady89

Bearfootfarm said:


> /B] reason the Govt would sneak onto someone's property to tag one random chicken?


Bird flu?


----------



## barnbilder

When I worked for a government agency we used random tags to identify animals that contained an injected microchip. Not that I think that this is the case here. Just pointing out that some people don't know as much as they think they know.


----------



## gibbsgirl

Bearfootfarm said:


> He can't tell anything, and what he suggested isn't allowed, so if it were discovered they would be banned again.
> 
> Can anyone give just one *logical* reason the Govt would sneak onto someone's property to tag one random chicken?


The govt doesn't usually decide your presence in a prerequisite to entering your property when it decides to do so. Legislation, including the patriot act, also allows them not to be required to notify you. Notices can also be lost if left. If they want to be there when you are there, they want you not your property. 

It probably is not anything govt related. But, jumping on someone for questioning the possibility is being a little critical I think. Particularly when so many of us here keep poultry and are trying to follow the news about what's happening to so many poultry farms lately.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Lady89 said:


> Bird flu?


If they suspected Avian Flu, the whole flock would have been quarrantined, and everyone would have been notified


----------



## cfuhrer

Bearfootfarm said:


> If they suspected Avian Flu, the whole flock would have been quarrantined, and eveyone would have been notified


Suspecting and monitoring are not always the same thing.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

gibbsgirl said:


> The govt doesn't usually decide your presence in a prerequisite to entering your property when it decides to do so. Legislation, including the patriot act, also allows them not to be required to notify you. Notices can also be lost if left. If they want to be there when you are there, they want you not your property.
> 
> It probably is not anything govt related.
> 
> But,* jumping on someone for questioning *the possibility is being a little critical I think.
> 
> Particularly when so many of us here keep poultry and are trying to follow the news about what's happening to so many poultry farms lately.


And yet here you are doing it to me.

I asked a simple question about the actual topic.

I didn't ask for a lot of pointless anti Govt rhetoric that adds nothing worthwhile, and I didn't ask what you thought of my post.

Do you have an answer to the question I asked?:



> Can anyone give just one* logical* reason the Govt would sneak onto someone's property to tag one random chicken?


----------



## Bearfootfarm

cfuhrer said:


> Suspecting and monitoring are not always the same thing.


Tagging one bird and monitoring a flock aren't the same thing.
But that's not what I asked.


----------



## Jennifer L.

Your daughter might have found a tag somewhere and put it on the bird as a bracelet for fun, and then when you got excited about it was afraid to say something. It really sounds like something a kid would do.


----------



## Lady89

That is probably exactly that happened Jennifer. But coming up with conspiracys is so much more fun.


----------



## Tiempo

The government is not going to come onto your property, put a breeder band on one bird and leave without another word.


----------



## Dstrnad

Sheesh, didn't mean to start a brawl here. Still haven't figured out what happened for our own sake kinda writing it off as a neighbor for now. I think it is funny how everyone has their own scenario of what happened without even knowing me or my homestead. It was not pranking, don't have friends. Was not my kids messing around. I had thought maybe if the dnr or animal control had caught them on or near the road they would tag them the 1st time or something and it was common, so someone on here would know about it. Or that the health dept are stopping by to check backyard flocks for avian flu and we were not home and did it anyway, again thought someone would know about it. Apparently neither of those things are common. Given my specific location, personality, etc, etc. it is more logical to think that vs a prank, etc.


----------



## GrannyCarol

I very much doubt the government would do that, they have the power to just come, test birds and deal with it as they want. It truly makes more sense for it to be something else.


----------



## vicker

Have you held the chicken up to your ear and listened? Find a very quiet place and try it. You may have to listen for a while but, if you listen long enough, I think you'll hear it.


----------



## haypoint

You are way up north, far from any Commercial poultry operations. In the past few months, there haven't been any reports or even suspected cases of HPAI anywhere near you. The closest is Cedar Springs, over a hundred miles from you and that turned out negative.

The chances that any government official put that common plastic band on there is beyond remote. That you have no neighbors nearby or friends that would do this makes that an unlikely cause.

I've reviewed the news for the Fife Lake region and as a result of the recent Supreme Court decision, there have been quite a few same sex marriages. Perhaps you have discovered a wedding band?


----------



## barnbilder

Maybe haypoint is right, maybe somebody married your chicken. Probably just an engagement ring, if they married it they would have taken it with them.


----------



## beenaround

act like you never saw it. whatever/whoever will make themselves known. You still have the bird, that's something.


----------



## beenaround

haypoint said:


> The chances that any government official put that common plastic band on there is beyond remote. T


no it isn't. People don't know that the dnr and the like don't live by the guidelines of the constitution.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

beenaround said:


> no it isn't. *People don't know* that the dnr and the like *don't live by the guidelines of the constitution*.


More meaningless, empty rhetoric.

The Govt isn't tagging random chickens without notice and with easily removable tags.

No one has yet offered any *logical* reason why they would, nor any example where it's actually happened before.

If you found hoof prints in your yard would you automatically think it must have been a Zebra?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occam's_razor


----------



## haypoint

I found my car unlocked this morning. I remember locking it last night. At first I thought the neighbors, a mile away, had broken into my house months ago, had a key made, replaced the stolen key and unlocked my car while I slept. 
But it is more likely the mechanic at the dealership made a key when I had it in for service. 
But I'm inclined to believe the CEO of Monsanto hired a tow truck driver to slim-jim my car door open during the night. Likely looking for illegally saved seeds. Better luck next time, you evil doers.
I'm buying a Game Camera and setting it towards my Garden Gnome. I've got a sick feeling Monsanto Man will be back and this time, I'm ready.


----------



## Dstrnad

I don't get why you are being so snarky. The band got there somehow, most likely during a 4hr time when we were all gone that day. Most likely on my property. I'm not saying it is some evil conspiracy. Who would have any interest in my chickens? Of our 5 chickens it is sickly looking missing tail feathers, etc. 

I think I figured out what happened. A month ago I was at TSC when a worker accidentally cut open a bag of leg bands. Unknowingly I stepped on one and it got stuck to my boot. When I came home it fell off in the yard. My daughter found it that morning and put it on the chicken as a bracelet before they left for the day, then as soon as she got home she went and got the chicken and ran to us to ask what it was as a joke. She was then to afraid to say she did it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occam's_razor


----------



## barnbilder

You can't be too careful. Cameras are not a bad idea.

The real threat is from animal rights extremists. They have some pretty deranged individuals within their ranks, and they think that they are on some sort of crusade. All it takes is placing a craigslist add, advertising eggs for sale, etc. and you are a potential target. Next thing you know, they have evidence against you, running a puppy mill, rabbits over-crowded, sheep with empty water bucket, livestock guardian dog with **** bitten ears=you are a dog fighter, dairy cow that is showing ribs= you starve your animals. It is not real hard for them to get the powers that be on their side, either. You are guilty until proven innocent with some of these folks. 

Maybe that hen seemed a little malnourished to someone, or maybe it was a little rooster worn. Maybe they are going to come back and check on that one to make sure you fatten it up a little or make it a sweater. There are plenty of people on the state payroll and not that have interest in other people's business. All the more reason to keep a rank jersey bull in your pasture.

I find that a locked gate at the end of the drive works good, too. Hang a target on your side of the gate, right on the opposite side of where people would park to walk in. Make sure it is riddled with bullet holes. For good effect, throw some empty adult beverage containers on the ground nearby, the stronger the better, and in sight. You'd be surprised how many people won't hang around long to inspect a Jersey bull in a firing range.


----------



## barnbilder

Glad you found out what happened.


----------



## haypoint

Jennifer guessed right in post #45, agreed to in #46, by Lady89, followed by a firm denial in post #48. Admission in #57.
Didn't intend to be snarky. Just poking fun, seeing the humor, in all the conspiracy theorists. Life isn't this scary mystery filled with people out to get you, like some are prone to believe. 
Three pages of discussion over a generic chicken leg band and some find this important enough to get argumentative or express hurt feelings?


----------



## gibbsgirl

I don't think anybody was jumping on any one particular idea as the answer. The thread post from the OP was just a bit more open-minded to consider a lot of possibilities.

Some people like to call out conspiracy theory as a name calling taunt to put down others point of view.

Lots of people have had off the wall, and sometimes very damaging interactions with private citizens as well as govt authorities in real life. Lots and lots and lots.

So, they tend to walk around a little more keenly aware of just how bizarre and damaging other people govt or not can be to their lives. Some people like to call that names like paranoid, delusion, conspiracists. A lot of people with real-life experience know that's not it at all. It's simply awareness and acceptance of real possibilities.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

haypoint said:


> Jennifer guessed right in *post #45*, agreed to in *#46*, by Lady89, followed by a firm denial in post *#48*. Admission in *#57*.
> Didn't intend to be snarky. Just poking fun, seeing the humor, in all the conspiracy theorists. Life isn't this scary mystery filled with people out to get you, like some are prone to believe.
> Three pages of discussion over a generic chicken leg band and some find this important enough to get argumentative or express hurt feelings?


Actually, I got it way back in Post # 12



> I'd suspect *kids fooling around*, and it sounds like the bird isn't always on your property


Pointing out reality isn't "snarky". 

It's just trying to get folks to use common sense rather than jumping to wild conclusions


----------



## Agriculture

> It's just trying to get folks to use common sense rather than jumping to wild conclusions


Good luck with that one. I'd love to see it, but won't hold my breath.


----------



## Dstrnad

So you think it is common sense that a chicken that we have never witnessed off of our property, traveled 1/2 mile through dense woods and brush to the nearest neighbor that has chickens. While there was tagged and made it home within 4 hours. 

I guess my brain just isn't wired for common sense then. Anyway I don't know how it got there but it did. I'm done with this thread unless I figure out how it got there then I will update.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> So you think it is *common sense* that a chicken that we have never witnessed off of our property, traveled 1/2 mile through dense woods and brush to the nearest neighbor that has chickens. While there was tagged and made it home within 4 hours.


Nope, I said in the beginning the common sense answer was a kid did it
You decided later it was probably the neighbor.

My "off the property" comment was based on:



> Also my daughter spends hours with them all day, they follow her around, she carries them around, plays with them, *gives them rides in her bike basket*, etc.


----------



## Dstrnad

She is 7. She does not ride on road or leave the property, and is supervised when outside. If she did leave there is no neighbor or friends that she knows to go to nearby. I do not live in a subdivision where kids run around the neighborhood. I could spend hours explaining why my kids had nothing to do with it and explain the logic behind it if you like. I'm not some idiot, I have went through all the possibilities and all seem pretty far fetched.


----------



## Agriculture

Maybe bigfoot did it.


----------



## wwubben

Dstrnad said:


> She is 7. She does not ride on road or leave the property, and is supervised when outside. If she did leave there is no neighbor or friends that she knows to go to nearby. I do not live in a subdivision where kids run around the neighborhood. I could spend hours explaining why my kids had nothing to do with it and explain the logic behind it if you like. I'm not some idiot, I have went through all the possibilities and all seem pretty far fetched.


Does the tag have any information on it?


----------



## barnbilder

The only far fetched conspiracies I've seen on this thread were the ones that state that the government COULDN'T be involved based on the rationale that government is good, this specific action "wasn't logical", or that government agents never trespass or behave illogically.


----------



## cfuhrer

Bearfootfarm said:


> Pointing out reality isn't "snarky".


My mother used frequently tell my sister "it wasn't what you said, it was the way you said it."


----------



## Lady89

OK let's chill every one and put away the claws, this thread is getting a bit catty


----------



## Lady89

Oops sorry it double post


----------



## Bearfootfarm

cfuhrer said:


> My mother used frequently tell my sister "it wasn't what you said, it was the way you said it."


Some don't want the truth no matter how it's stated, and will go out of their way to be offended.



> barnbilder:
> The only far fetched conspiracies I've seen on this thread were the ones that state that the government COULDN'T be involved based on the rationale that government is good, this specific action "wasn't logical", or that government agents never trespass or behave illogically.


Yeah, the CIA did it

(Chicken Inspection Agency)

That's sensible and logical


----------



## Tiempo

barnbilder said:


> The only far fetched conspiracies I've seen on this thread were the ones that state that the government COULDN'T be involved based on the rationale that government is good, this specific action "wasn't logical", or that government agents never trespass or behave illogically.


You missed the part about it being an easily removable, common breeder band. That's just not a government MO.


----------



## barnbilder

Tiempo said:


> You missed the part about it being an easily removable, common breeder band. That's just not a government MO.


I've used those tags before. They wouldn't qualify as "easily removable" to a lot of government employees.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm

When I read the header on this post I pictured someone's hen running around with a gang sign spray painted on it......


----------



## sisterpine

Geez folks, lighten up. We are talking here about a secretly leg banded private chicken in the middle of the country of freedom. Any alien could have done it as an experiment to see how free humans react to the mystery! Blessings, sis


----------



## MDKatie

Gee, as a government employee I'm surprised at the range of opinions of us. Some think we're stealthy enough to creep silently onto your property and randomly band 1 single chicken without so much as leaving a trace. Others think we couldn't possibly be smart enough to even know how to remove said leg band.


----------



## haypoint

MDKatie said:


> Gee, as a government employee I'm surprised at the range of opinions of us. Some think we're stealthy enough to creep silently onto your property and randomly band 1 single chicken without so much as leaving a trace. Others think we couldn't possibly be smart enough to even know how to remove said leg band.


Quickly, everyone, grab the pitch forks and torches. She's one of "them"!


----------



## SVCostanzo

I love reading these back-and-forth threads. I checked this one for probably the same reason the OP posted it - why would this happen? Is it common enough that it has actually happened to one/more other members? If so, should I be concerned if it happens to me? Sadly, no one knew the answer. While the comments range from helpful to harmful (in a feelings kind of way; not so much a bad advise kind of way, which is dangerous), we still have no answer, other than "no one knows". It is not common and the OP does not think it was a prank or her child or a neighbor. So I wonder if anyone has any ideas other than govt conspiracy, aliens, or bigfoot (but wouldn't he just eat it?)??


Some of the comments I found to be quite hilarious, as I read them in a smart-A way. Only I think some others didn't see the humor or could not brush off the comment. Remember if you are offended by someone on the internet, the worst way to get rid of them is to keep feeding them more comments. Yes, some people are out to be "snarky" on purpose to get a rise out of you, just as some actually think you are stupid, and some really are just kidding - at first. If you are easily offended, please hang a sign on your computer screen that says "Do Not Feed the (Internet) Trolls."

:lease do not be offended by this, I surely didn't mean YOU::
:thumb:


----------



## barnbilder

I know what I'm talking about. I worked for a government agency. Guess I kind of came away with a bad impression after they sent top ranking officials on an African Safari on the taxpayer's dime. 
That's just what they got caught doing. I'm sure there are some good people that work for the government, the ones that I met usually kept to themselves and tried to ignore what was going on around them. I guess that is the only way they could cope.

Within the scope of this post, it has been my experience that, when you get someone that is educated beyond their intelligence, with broad reaching directives, a tiny bit of authoriti and a state credit card, anything is possible.


----------



## gibbsgirl

Oh gosh barnbilder,

I wish there was someway to nominate posts for being recognised here. Cause, boy oh boy, I'd sure nominate what you just said for something good.

Well said. Well said indeed.


----------



## partndn

haypoint said:


> Jennifer guessed right in post #45, agreed to in #46, by Lady89, followed by a firm denial in post #48. Admission in #57.
> Didn't intend to be snarky. Just poking fun, seeing the humor, in all the conspiracy theorists. Life isn't this scary mystery filled with people out to get you, like some are prone to believe.
> Three pages of discussion over a generic chicken leg band and some find this important enough to get argumentative or express hurt feelings?





Dstrnad said:


> I don't get why you are being so snarky. The band got there somehow, most likely during a 4hr time when we were all gone that day. Most likely on my property. I'm not saying it is some evil conspiracy. Who would have any interest in my chickens? Of our 5 chickens it is sickly looking missing tail feathers, etc.
> 
> I think I figured out what happened. A month ago I was at TSC when a worker accidentally cut open a bag of leg bands. Unknowingly I stepped on one and it got stuck to my boot. When I came home it fell off in the yard. My daughter found it that morning and put it on the chicken as a bracelet before they left for the day, then as soon as she got home she went and got the chicken and ran to us to ask what it was as a joke. She was then to afraid to say she did it.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occam's_razor





Bearfootfarm said:


> Actually, I got it way back in Post # 12
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out reality isn't "snarky".
> 
> It's just trying to get folks to use common sense rather than jumping to wild conclusions


I might be wrong, but my impression of post 57 was not admission or solving the mystery. I think Dstrnad was being sarcastic in that tale.


----------



## MDKatie

barnbilder said:


> I know what I'm talking about. I worked for a government agency. Guess I kind of came away with a bad impression after they sent top ranking officials on an African Safari on the taxpayer's dime.
> That's just what they got caught doing. I'm sure there are some good people that work for the government, the ones that I met usually kept to themselves and tried to ignore what was going on around them. I guess that is the only way they could cope.
> 
> Within the scope of this post, it has been my experience that, when you get someone that is educated beyond their intelligence, with broad reaching directives, a tiny bit of authoriti and a state credit card, anything is possible.


I think there are stupid people in all fields of work, including government. Lots of people in the private sector are power-hungry and abuse spending. Let's just be sure to "hate" equally.


----------



## MDKatie

Dstrnad, how old was this chicken when you got her, and where did you get her?


----------



## Agriculture

MDKatie said:


> I think there are stupid people in all fields of work, including government. Lots of people in the private sector are power-hungry and abuse spending. Let's just be sure to "hate" equally.


Agreed, but the difference is that in the private sector we usually have choices in how to deal with those stupid power hungry individuals who affect our lives. When it comes to your colleagues who affect our lives even when they are in the wrong, we seldom have much recourse.



> Lots of people have had off the wall, and sometimes very damaging interactions with private citizens as well as govt authorities in real life. Lots and lots and lots.
> 
> So, they tend to walk around a little more keenly aware of just how bizarre and damaging other people govt or not can be to their lives. Some people like to call that names like paranoid, delusion, conspiracists. A lot of people with real-life experience know that's not it at all. It's simply awareness and acceptance of real possibilities.


I absolutely believe there are cases in which all of that is true, but what the conspiracy theorists don't seem to realize is that when it comes to owning animals the government can come on to your property any time, with no warrant needed. If you keep deer for example in a state where they are still classified as wildlife, Fish and Game can come on to your property because they have juristiction and control over all wildlife. For livestock the state and federal departments of agriculture can use the reason or excuse that a potential disease threat exists. In some states if you keep any animals, pets or livestock, animal control authorities have the right to enter your property for purposes of cruelty or neglect investigations, with no warrant needed. This is true even if it's a false report by a revengeful neighbor or ex-spouse.
The point is that if a government agency wants to track a single chicken in flock of 5, they don't need to be secretive about it. They have any number of reasons at their disposal to just go and do it right in front of you and there is nothing that you can do about it. 

Let's say that the Men In Black still want to have your one chicken under double secret probation. The Constitution is still in effect despite the power that they have, so in the end they're going to have to justify their actions to a judge if you wanted to push it that far. Does anyone think that using a removable untraceable commercially available band is going to stand up in court when they try to prove that the same chicken that they had under surveillance is the one that did whatever deed they claim, and that you did not simply switch bands and put it on another bird? Since they've already snuck in under cover of darkness so as to go undetected, did it occur to anyone that maybe they'd want to remain that way and use instead a microchip which you would never even know about, and which would also be traceable and have a unique number that would hold up under scrutiny as being impossibe to duplicate?


----------



## Bearfootfarm

partndn said:


> I might be wrong, but my impression of post 57 was not admission or solving the mystery. I think Dstrnad was being sarcastic in that tale.


Unless the whole story was a fantasy, it's a quite logical possibility, unlike any theory that involves infiltration by Govt operatives.

It's not hard to picture a 7 yr old picking up a tag dropped at a store and putting it on like a ring, or putting it in a pocket and then deciding later the chicken might like to wear it. 

If a parent overreacts upon seeing it, the kid isn't likely to admit they did it.

And just because her child doesn't leave the property, that doesn't mean there aren't other kids that roam the area. 

I used to ride my bike for miles when I was growing up in the country.


----------



## gibbsgirl

I don't think the OP was worried a govt person came on their property covertly. I think they were considering one may have come while they were gone, and if so, they were hoping someone here would be familiar with what happened. That way if it was something to do with the govt, they might get a clue from someone here about what was going on or even perhaps which agency to follow up with.

I don't think that's paranoid or conspiracy driven. I think it's proactive.

And, honestly the govt idea would upset me. But, I'd probably have wished it was the govt if I wasn't sure. Because living in a rural more secluded area with small children playing freely.....well, the idea that it was not something official from the govt, would scare me a heck of a lot more.


----------



## Dstrnad

Bearfoot, saying someone lacks common sense and mocking their thread on other threads is a insult no matter how you cut it. For being the self proclaimed king of common sense your conclusion that the chicken isn't always on the property because it rides in my daughters basket or that my children did it with the limited info you have is just plain ignorant. What maybe the logical conclusion for you on your place may not be the case here. I do not know how it got there never said I did. It most likely got there during a 4 hour period while we where gone and happened on my property by who and why I don't know. Could there be other possibilities? Sure just do not seem very likely. I don't think someone is out to get me or anything. Just bothered by how it got there. I thought maybe this was a thing that happened and someone would have some insight.


----------



## Agriculture

Bearfootfarm said:


> Unless the whole story was a fantasy, it's a quite logical possibility, unlike any theory that involves infiltration by Govt operatives.
> 
> It's not hard to picture a 7 yr old picking up a tag dropped at a store and putting it on like a ring, or putting it in a pocket and then deciding later the chicken might like to wear it.
> 
> If a parent overreacts upon seeing it, the kid isn't likely to admit they did it.
> 
> And just because her child doesn't leave the property, that doesn't mean there aren't other kids that roam the area.
> 
> I used to ride my bike for miles when I was growing up in the country.




That makes quite a bit of sense, even coming from an ignorant king.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> Bearfoot, saying someone lacks common sense and mocking their thread on other threads is a insult no matter how you cut it.


I didn't say anyone lacked common sense

I suggested that they use it

I'm sorry you don't see the humor in the idea of Govt agents sneaking around tagging random chickens

It's pretty funny to me


----------



## DEKE01

Sorry DSTRNAD. You asked a legit Q. There is lots of helpful advice to be had in HT but unfortunately, there is also a contingent who like to make themselves feel self important by posting mean spirited garbage. Just ignore them. 

If you go in general chat, and politics, that argumentative mode is pretty standard. But the moderators should have stepped in here to stop the nonsense. 

gibbsgirl - you tried. :thumb:


----------



## Tiempo

MDKatie said:


> Gee, as a government employee I'm surprised at the range of opinions of us. Some think we're stealthy enough to creep silently onto your property and randomly band 1 single chicken without so much as leaving a trace. Others think we couldn't possibly be smart enough to even know how to remove said leg band.


I'm an NPIP tester and I'm also on the Dept. of the Interior registry of feral mustang farriers, does that make me a WIB? I do like to wear black


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> I do like to wear black


I think the Kinks did a song about you


----------



## MDKatie

MDKatie said:


> Dstrnad, how old was this chicken when you got her, and where did you get her?


Dstrnad, did you see my question?


----------



## haypoint

Here is the USDA's list of things to do this week:

1. Ten Deer Test Positive in Kansas for Chronic Wasting Disease, 2014-2015
2. State confirms first EEE case in Cumberland County [NC]
3. First EEE death in SC reported in unvaccinated horse
4. Here's How Georgia's Poultry Industry Is Preparing For Bird Flu
5. Raising Poultry? Here Are 5 Ways To Guard Against Bird Flu [VT]
6. Illinois veterinary school fall conference set Sept. 17-18
7. Travel to obscure homestead and place green tag on chicken leg, leave without trace.
Not snarky, I typed it with a smile.


----------



## FarmerKat

haypoint said:


> Here is the USDA's list of things to do this week:
> 
> 1. Ten Deer Test Positive in Kansas for Chronic Wasting Disease, 2014-2015
> 2. State confirms first EEE case in Cumberland County [NC]
> 3. First EEE death in SC reported in unvaccinated horse
> 4. Here's How Georgia's Poultry Industry Is Preparing For Bird Flu
> 5. Raising Poultry? Here Are 5 Ways To Guard Against Bird Flu [VT]
> 6. Illinois veterinary school fall conference set Sept. 17-18
> 7. Travel to obscure homestead and place green tag on chicken leg, leave without trace.
> Not snarky, I typed it with a smile.



Funny


----------



## LittleRedHen

Mythought would be someone who wants to claim you stole a chicken... proof with the numbered band that matches their flock. Definitely game cam your place


----------



## Agriculture

LittleRedHen said:


> Mythought would be someone who wants to claim you stole a chicken... proof with the numbered band that matches their flock. Definitely game cam your place


You haven't been listening. Those bands can be purchased anywhere, with the same numbers. They are proof of nothing.
If this mystery bander wanted to claim it as hers, why didn't she just take it when she had it in hand to band? No one was around, remember?


----------



## Jennifer L.

Dstrnad said:


> She is 7. She does not ride on road or leave the property, and is supervised when outside. If she did leave there is no neighbor or friends that she knows to go to nearby. I do not live in a subdivision where kids run around the neighborhood. I could spend hours explaining why my kids had nothing to do with it and explain the logic behind it if you like. I'm not some idiot, I have went through all the possibilities and all seem pretty far fetched.


Your problem is you were never a 7 year old girl, so it never occurred to you what they do. Now, _when I was a girl _, (said in creaky old lady voice) I also played with chickens for hours, gave them rides in wagons and doll carriages, etc. I'd have had that bracelet on a chicken in a flash. :happy: Gosh, those days were great fun, being a kid playing with the birds! It's nice to be reminded of that time of life. 

Glad you figured it out. Things like that can drive you nuts. 

Hey, you should get a pattern for some chicken saddles/aprons. She would have a blast with them, and it's a good teaching lesson for simple sewing if she's doing that kind of thing yet.


----------



## Agriculture

LMAO! That was brilliant!


----------



## homestead-hubby

OK so here's my thoughts... Not that they truly matter... 

1. it's possible that someone was wanting to claim your bird as theirs 

2. teenage kids trying to prank randomly 

3. Neighbors seen it on their side of the fence and tagged it so they could identify it if it came back... And possibly destroy it as a nuisance or take you to court or for other action against you.... People are like that... 

4. Bigfoot, aliens, covert government agents,.... Etc... 

People are screwed up children don't know better and teenagers are wild... Whatever happened is a mystery but you removed the tag and your bird is safe at home... Count your blessings and be happy... 


I understand how you feel though about keeping your family safe.... 

The game camera is a great idea it will help you identify potential predators that may be nosing around your coop... Anyone who might be messing around with your coop and maybe Bigfoot.... Lol JK I love Bigfoot... But seriously I like the ones that you can monitor from your PC or laptop they are nice cause you can see the intruder pop up on your screen and deal with it in real time.... That's if you're awake.... 


I am sure I was not that helpful but I hope you enjoyed my comment anyways


----------



## creativetracy

I would be freaked out also. I "third" the ide of having a game camera hooked up. I'd also be calling the health dept. and/or neighbors to see what they know. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Patchouli

Well now I know how to freak out the neighbors..... :thumb:


----------



## Matthew_70

I would contact the health department. Perhaps, and this is only a guess, perhaps your bird was vaccinated against something.


----------



## A-K-A

If you find out who did it- go to asian market buy a chicken foot place the band around it, and mail it to them......


It's the gangster in me


----------



## lphlady

I haven't been here in awhile. Maybe these posts are part of the reason. There was a sincere question asked at the beginning of this post. She just wanted to know if anyone had any knowledge of what might have happened. Got all kind of responses, but not very many legit ones. As for me, I have no idea, but it would upset me too if I thought anyone whether govt. or not had entered my property, messed with my critters, and left no message.


----------



## lonepine

It is curious but I would have no hesitation in
removing it.


----------



## partndn

lphlady said:


> I haven't been here in awhile. Maybe these posts are part of the reason. There was a sincere question asked at the beginning of this post. She just wanted to know if anyone had any knowledge of what might have happened. Got all kind of responses, but not very many legit ones. As for me, I have no idea, but it would upset me too if I thought anyone whether govt. or not had entered my property, messed with my critters, and left no message.


Yep. The o.p. hasn't been active since the 16th, and I don't doubt they may not come back because of the way their question was handled by smart alecs.
It's a shame.


----------



## ZoeS

One time I found a spoon in my backyard... must be the government! Haha. Man.


----------



## partndn

ZoeS Really valuable for what you chose to be your first post here ever. :umno:


----------



## haypoint

partndn said:


> Yep. The o.p. hasn't been active since the 16th, and I don't doubt they may not come back because of the way their question was handled by smart alecs.
> It's a shame.


Just as there are two sides to a coin and two sides of a story, this discussion has created two basic groups. There are comments stoking the fear, concern, drama over this minor, yet unexplainable, plastic band.

Then, there are the folks that think such fears that the government is stalking a flock of half a dozen old hens is nonsense. 

Each group thinks the other group needs :hammer:. 

To some folks, that there is no explanation, is proof of a government cover-up or some evil action by an intruder. To others, it is just an odd thing and until someone (likely a small child) comes forward it will remain a mystery and not worthy of much thought.

To those of us that think a numbered plastic band on a chicken isn't worthy of 6 pages of comments and speculation, it becomes easy to scoff at the conspiracy theorists. To a doomsday prepper or government conspiracy believer such off handed dismissal of core beliefs is hurtful and worthy of a critical reply.:yuck:

Now that we've covered every possible reason for a green plastic leg band, without resolve, let's hear everyone's version about why the OP hasn't bothered to comment.:hijacked:

They could have been arrested by men in Black Helicopters for removing the leg band.  Her daughter may have admitted to applying the leg band and she doesn't want to admit to strangers that they were right about her daughter. She may have awoken one morning and discovered a green plastic leg band around her own leg and has packed her Bug Out bag and is foraging in a nearby Federal Forest, unable to warn us of the impending government takeover. :facepalm:


----------



## MDKatie

I asked the question about where he (she) got the bird and how old it was when he/she got it. I thought perhaps if the bird was bought as a pullet or hen, the band may have been in place and no one noticed it until now.


----------



## homestead-hubby

Honestly I think it's interesting to read everyone's ideas.... I know there's government intrusion in everything we do, have, think, and see on a daily basis... I love Bigfoot... Lol admittedly.... This thread has been enjoyable to read despite the drama... But I'm still curious about how the ring got there myself..... Waiting to hear the answer if it ever comes...


----------



## trihumanish

Dstrnad said:


> Sometime today someone tagged one of my chickens with a leg band. We have had no problems, no notifications, etc. etc. Someone trespassed on my property to do this. No notes, were left. Does any agency have the right to act in such ways, what did they do, testing, etc. Anyone have any idea, I can only guess it has to do with the avian flu, but to do this without our knowledge or consent.
> 
> Dave


I hope you called the police and made a report out for trespassing and whatever they like to call the crime of handling your animals without your permission. In Florida if you handle alligators in the wild they called it "molestation" and have signs up at various lakes and other places that say "Do Not Molest The Alligators". I do not think that would sound appropriate here though.


----------



## lphlady

Fact is haypoint, you don't know. Why don't you and others just say so and not jab, poke, and comment to make the op feel like their question was not legit.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

partndn said:


> ZoeS Really valuable for what you chose to be your first post here ever. :umno:


Didn't you just say:



> Originally Posted by partndn View Post
> Yep. The o.p. hasn't been active since the 16th, and I don't doubt they may not come back because of the way their question was handled by smart alecs.
> It's a shame.


People need to stop taking themselves so seriously

When you ask questions on the internet, you will get answers

You will not LIKE all those answers

That's reality. 

There's no need for all the angst and melodrama


----------



## zardac

covert government misconduct? It could be- our government has carried out some fowl deeds- but I'd suspect more prosaic villainous activity.


Years ago my (retired) dad got into a little "who can grow the best tomatoes" contest with the old guy across the street.

There was never a clear winner until one year- the neighbor returned home from vacation and found his long row of plants had become laden with plump, red, sun-ripened tomatoes.

The neighbor- flushed with victory- beelined to my parents home and asserted his indisputable mastery of the tomato growing arts, immodestly relegating my father to the lowly status of a mere tomato-growing knave.

I remember my dad reporting that a couple of hours passed by before the neighbor went out to harvest his virtual cornucopia of store-bought tomatoes, all carefully affixed to vines with green twisty bread ties.

I always liked the way my dad invented little occupations to keep his retirement interesting.


Do you have any recently retired neighbors?


----------



## haypoint

lphlady said:


> Fact is haypoint, you don't know. Why don't you and others just say so and not jab, poke, and comment to make the op feel like their question was not legit.


None of us know. 

For some, their imaginations run toward Bigfoot or Cupacabra. For others it is an excuse to hate the government a bit more by creating an imaginary government intrusion. 

Since none of us know, should we all be silent and leave this topic with no replies? 

Discussions are displays of opinions. My opinion on this is that those that believe the sheriff, USDA or CIA were involved in leg banding a tail-less leghorn are giving homesteaders a bad name. You can dislike my opinion. You can post an opinion that I don't like. Welcome to open internet discussion. 

If a stranger says that an initial assumption that this is government sponsored trespass is foolish, and it hurts your feelings, you might need to rethink your paranoia. 

For all we know, this could be a fake question, designed to increase HT traffic, boost advertisement value and make the owners of this site more money.


----------



## partndn

Bearfootfarm said:


> Didn't you just say:
> 
> 
> 
> People need to stop taking themselves so seriously
> 
> When you ask questions on the internet, you will get answers
> 
> You will not LIKE all those answers
> 
> That's reality.
> 
> There's no need for all the angst and melodrama



Yup. Anybody who read this thread, and then decided to make that post, deserved that kind of response. Like you said. You won't like them all.

It's not melodrama, it's pathetic. The reason the forum is so large is people participated in friendly helpful advice _*most*_ of the time. 

After people have been here a little bit, they pick up on where the more combative forums are, and can go there if they like.

This is not Gen Chat. I don't understand why in the poultry forum, people can't either offer friendly responses, or shut up.


----------



## haypoint

partndn said:


> Yup. Anybody who read this thread, and then decided to make that post, deserved that kind of response. Like you said. You won't like them all.
> 
> It's not melodrama, it's pathetic. The reason the forum is so large is people participated in friendly helpful advice _*most*_ of the time.
> 
> After people have been here a little bit, they pick up on where the more combative forums are, and can go there if they like.
> 
> This is not Gen Chat. I don't understand why in the poultry forum, people can't either offer friendly responses, or shut up.


Sometimes our own advice is the hardest to take.


----------



## Lynxxamineus

I think people expecting the nazi regime running this nation to identify their illegal activates with a tag claiming responsibility are either naive or mentally disabled.

P.S. I would NOT eat that bird!


----------



## haypoint

Lynxxamineus said:


> I think people expecting the nazi regime running this nation to identify their illegal activates with a tag claiming responsibility are either naive or mentally disabled.
> 
> P.S. I would NOT eat that bird!


I think people expecting that anyone beyond their tiny little community gives two hoots about them is expanding their importance a million times beyond reality.

Once I found several dollars on the back porch. Later, when I went to gather eggs, production had dropped off, I was short a couple dozen eggs.
Eventually, a tourist stopped by and told me that he wanted eggs, no one was home, so he gathered some and left money. I thought it bold to take it upon himself, but at no time did the mystery money and missing eggs cause be to contrive a hate government conspiracy. 

I know a guy that came home from the bar with a hickey on his neck. He told his wife he had no idea how it got there. Eventually, after consulting with their neighbors, they figured that he had been abducted by aliens and they used a mind erasure on him. A few weeks later, the same thing happened to his wife.

People that believe in outer space aliens get teased because it makes no sense. People that believe that a race of people live in the earth's core get teased, because it makes no sense. People that believe a Nazi government official snuck onto some hobby farm down some dirt road to contaminate a tail-less leghorn hen and place a common plastic leg band should receive respect and admiration for their wisdom.:thumb:


----------



## miraclemant

I have a sign that says, "property protected by Glock", and I mean it, I will use whatever force is needed to protect my family and what we have on our own property......:hammer:


----------



## haypoint

miraclemant said:


> I have a sign that says, "property protected by Glock", and I mean it, I will use whatever force is needed to protect my family and what we have on our own property......:hammer:


Everyone draws the line in a different way. Just wondering, would you deploy your Glock if you saw a trespasser placing a green leg band on a hen? Shoot them before they shoot you?


----------



## grandma12703

I have a very strange farm. I have a sign that says Beware of Attack Rooster. Most people get back in their cars when they see 100 chickens running toward them as a flock at full speed. LOL they just want to say hi.


----------



## Targe

haypoint said:


> I think people expecting that anyone beyond their tiny little community gives two hoots about them is expanding their importance a million times beyond reality.


:thumb:




haypoint said:


> I know a guy that came home from the bar with a hickey on his neck. He told his wife he had no idea how it got there. Eventually, after consulting with their neighbors, they figured that he had been abducted by aliens and they used a mind erasure on him. A few weeks later, the same thing happened to his wife.


:hysterical:




haypoint said:


> People that believe in outer space aliens get teased because it makes no sense. People that believe that a race of people live in the earth's core get teased, because it makes no sense. People that believe a Nazi government official snuck onto some hobby farm down some dirt road to contaminate a tail-less leghorn hen and place a common plastic leg band should receive respect and admiration for their wisdom.


:bow:

Very enjoyable post! 

Yeah, when it comes to conspiracy theories, although I do believe there's some degree of truth in many of them, I still ascribe to Occam's Razor:

*The simplest answer is the most likely answer. *


----------



## Targe

Patchouli said:


> Well now I know how to freak out the neighbors..... :thumb:


Yeah, that would probably be a good way to get on their _"Don't answer calls from *that* number!" _list.


----------



## Targe

> _I would contact the health department. Perhaps, and this is only a guess, perhaps your bird was vaccinated against something._


I have worked with many government agencies for decades from the city to the national level and I have never heard of a "health department" vaccinating chickens (or any other animals, for that matter) much less sneaking onto someone's property when he's gone, vaccinating only a single animal that's identifiable by a nondescript "buy one anywhere" type leg band, and then leaving no official notice of having been there...especially if the chicken is one of only five on a small hobby farm/non-commercial type operation. When the government does get involved in unannounced farm visits and related actions, it's almost always going to be limited to or at least start with large-scale, commercial operations.

I seriously doubt there's any sort of "secret chicken vaccination program" going on anywhere by any department or any agency but a simple internet search for the local area would probably be a 'smarter' way to inquire. Nowadays, any sort of "wackadoodle" phone call inquiry especially if it's perceived as accusatory toward the government CAN "get someone on a list". I mean, if "the health department" (or the state or federal agricultural agency) WAS going around doing something like this, what are the odds that they're going to 'admit' it over the phone-? 

I'm not pointing fingers or making accusations against any posters here, only an observation: I suspect such stories may be influenced by a distortion of factual events/situations such as....the location(s) of chicken farms from which eggs are harvested for the development of many vaccines (such as the swine influenza vaccine) by the federal government are kept secret because the farms are part of The Critical Infrastructure that supports such programs as The National Stockpile. 

I can easily see how rumors about "secret chicken farms run by the federal government to develop vaccines" can lead to paranoia that any anomaly is probably related to Men In Black wearing chicken costumes  or Mulder and Scully showing up at the chicken farm because they got lost on their way to the bee farm.

No offense intended, just saying. 

Anyway, an interesting and enjoyable thread.


----------



## Targe

barnbilder said:


> I was once part of a chicken spoofing...


Well, NOW my life bucket list will not be complete until I too can say _"I was once part of a chicken spoofing!"_
:happy:


----------



## Targe

arnie said:


> can only add I remember a story of a fellows birds were left to wander unchecked from his small lot and were causeing trouble in the neighbors gardens , so they drilled a hole in crenals of corn and attached by thread little notes with chicken recipes and bills for garden produce damaged ect , when the chickens came home with notes hanging from there mouths he got the message .


Now THAT story is truly AWESOME! :bow: I really, really, truly mean it. I am seriously going to have to try that out (albeit with a chicken or two that I was planning on slaughtering anyway so if they choke on the string, it won't matter). My mental image is that the chickens have been...(ahem)...."tea bagged"...you know, with a string and a little piece of paper hanging out like one of those instant tea bags.

I am still reading through all of the posts in this fascinating thread but so far, yours is the best! However, a close second is one in which the poster comments that _"your animals and God knows what else were handled" _

:hysterical:


----------



## froebeli

I have enjoyed following this post and have had many a good hearty laugh at different people's observations/points (on both sides). 

Could it be that the chicken somehow got the leg band on itself? From something it scratched up? I have a chicken or two right now with string wrapped around its leg. I didn't put it there, but I assume scratching around in the yard or run (old farm) it managed to wrap some odd bit of string. 

Just my 1.5 cents


----------



## rachelmcmurtrie

Dstrnad: if you ever come back to read this. Sounds like you're a single mama, or if not single then at least female. Could it be an ex-husband or some guy trying to mess with you? 

Just throwing this out there, I think as a man it's easy to laugh it off and think it's nothing or silly even. As a female I would be pretty scared if I had known someone had not only ventured onto the place I call home, but also went the extra step to leave something to show they were there on purpose. Yes it could be her daughter, or her chicken dug it up, but it could also not.


----------



## rachelmcmurtrie

I missed the part where you signed your name "Dave" on your posts. Oops lol. I thought it was some country boy(s) trying to have some fun at your expense but now I'm at a loss, truly.


----------



## Targe

Ah yes...the specter of the evil ex-husband/boyfriend who sneaks onto property of the woman farmer he's stalking, "handles her animals and God knows what else", and then -in the most twisted, diabolical act of cruelty yet- he bands her (_gasp!) _CHICKEN.

:run:

I expect this is a previously unexplored subject for a horror story that will become a best-seller followed by a movie. I can hear the movie voice now doing the trailer, complete with movie music that sounds a lot like the theme from JAWS...

"First, there was Stephen King's THE STAND. Now, an even more horrifying story from the master of all that makes you tremble and pee your pants:

*THE BAND!* 

(as in, The Chicken Leg Band)"

Then Kathy Bates comes out with some guy ('cause like, it's always a guy who does the stalking, right? Well, 'cept for that one woman who boiled Michael Douglas's bunny that time.) all hog-tied and she tells him _"Okay, Mister MAN; you're going to have PAY for banding my chicken, you MAN you!" _and then she snorts like a pig right before she whacks his legs with a sledge-hammer....

:umno:


----------



## A-K-A

I think it was done by someone who was trying to be funny. Just not enough facts to prove it different. 

Anyone that doesn't believe the government is beyond this is, right. But people at Tyson kr Wampler are. 


Haypoint
If you don't protect your property who will? THE Government? The cops?


----------



## haypoint

A-K-A said:


> I think it was done by someone who was trying to be funny. Just not enough facts to prove it different.
> 
> Anyone that doesn't believe the government is beyond this is, right. But people at Tyson kr Wampler are.
> 
> 
> Haypoint
> If you don't protect your property who will? THE Government? The cops?


You think a full gun rack is going to save your property? Reality is a whole lot more complicated than that. For future reference: 99.9% of the time, no one gives a hoot about what's on your property. You cannot prevent intruders 24/7. 

When discussing a green plastic leg band on a tail-less leghorn hen in a flock of six chickens and someone has to tell me about his Glock, I think there are other, more serious problems, that need addressed.


----------



## rachelmcmurtrie

Targe said:


> 'cause like, it's always a guy who does the stalking, right?


In this case I assumed it to be a woman with a young daughter living alone on a farm, so yes I assumed a guy was more likely to give her trouble than some girl. Women stalk men everyday, I'm not sure how that's pertinent to this post so didn't think I had to delve into that?

Judging from the op's responses I do not believe this post is a joke and will not until he says so himself.

It's puzzling to me. These forums were THE most helpful resource on the internet for my family when we wanted to delve into sustainable living last year (when I joined these forums). At that time, I could not find a single thread/comment/post like the ones I've read on this thread. I remember the most "dramatic" one was one where the tastiest breed of pig to be raised was discussed. A farmer who was too passionate and insisted in large black hogs without providing proof was actually warned and banned for being too "aggressive". Then I read this thread and I wonder what happened. Makes me wonder if these forums were always like this and I just didn't notice, or if things have gone that direction in the last 10 months. I can understand wanting to start an argument with people on a site like Reddit to kill boredom, but why on a homesteading site that 'should be' dedicated to questions and concerns about country living and the like? Having said that, I did read a post a few minutes ago where a woman was taught how to help deliver a calf without any prior experience just from reading the helpful information presented here, so that element still exists on these forums. It would be nice if that solely existed on these forums, though.


----------



## partndn

Complete agreement with you rachel


----------



## Targe

> In this case I assumed it to be a woman with a young daughter living alone on a farm...


Based on what- that he signed his first post in this thread "Dave"? Besides that, I see nothing in the OP's posts that would lead me to assume the person is _"a single mamma, or if not single then at least female"_ much less one being stalked by an ex-husband or some other man.  




> At that time, I could not find a single thread/comment/post like the ones I've read on this thread.


You mean "the way back time" before people jumped to assumptions based on stereotypes along with bizarre conspiracy theories, i.e. ex-husbands who are diabolical stalkers (stereotype) that leave bands on chicken legs "to show they were there" (bizarre theory)?




> I did read a post a few minutes ago where a woman was taught how to help deliver a calf without any prior experience just from reading the helpful information presented here, so that element still exists on these forums. It would be nice if that solely existed on these forums, though.


Agreed...it _would_ be "nice"- but not nearly as much fun. Normal is mundane; weirdness really livens up the party!

:banana:


----------



## Targe

haypoint said:


> When discussing a green plastic leg band on a tail-less leghorn hen in a flock of six chickens and someone has to tell me about his Glock, I think there are other, more serious problems, that need addressed.


Honestly, and with no disrespect intended toward the OP, this whole thread reads like one of those old "FAR SIDE" cartoons.

:sing:


----------



## haypoint

If you believe the government has tampered with your old hen, then this will really freak you out:


----------



## mnn2501

Seen any unidentified flying things in the sky?
Could be aliens.


----------



## haypoint

Targe said:


> Agreed...it _would_ be "nice"- but not nearly as much fun. Normal is mundane; weirdness really livens up the party!
> 
> :banana:


I think most folks on here want to help. That help comes from experience and is reflected as their opinion. If I'd seen the stuck calf thread in time, I would have added that great care needs to be made to cover the calf's hoof from cutting the birth canal, as it is being brought into correct placement. Just an added tid bit.

But if someone asks what they should do about General Custer's ghost that is living in their wood shed, the replies might not be quite so helpful.


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel

I just came here to post about what happened to some friends and see if anyone knew anything. I did a search first for posts about chicken tags or bands and found this one.

Some friends came home yesterday, july 23, to find two of their 11 chickens had leg bands. They are an older couple, homesteaders many years, no kids at home, have 132 acres and live near the center. The bands are both green numbers 232 and 234. they called the closest neighbor, which I think is just over a mile away. Neighbor was surprised and checked her own poultry but found nothing. They live east of West Plains Mo and are wanting to know if anyone has heard or experienced the same.


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel

Meant to add that they called the sheriff who sent someone today and took a report. They haven't had any other reports but seem to take it seriously because of the trespassing involved. They were advised to put up the husband's trail cams, which they will be doing.


----------



## Targe

mnn2501 said:


> Seen any unidentified flying things in the sky?
> Could be aliens.


I am reminded of the old Steven Wright standup comedy routine. He would drone in a deadpan voice:

_"The other day I came home and discovered that someone had stolen everything in my house and replaced every item WITH AN EXACT REPLICA. I asked my wife "Are you okay? Did they hurt you?" She looked at me and said "Do I know you -???"_


----------



## Targe

haypoint said:


> If you believe the government has tampered with your old hen, then this will really freak you out:


HA HA HA!!! Yes, the 'Chicken Farmer' cartoons were always some of Gary Larson's best! I also like this one:


----------



## dizzy

This has always been my favorite

http://www.madedition.com/funny-picture-gallery/boneless-chicken-ranch-far-side


----------



## rachelmcmurtrie

Targe: I already admitted it was an error on my part in assuming the op to be female, much less a single mama. I am not certain where I got that idea, given time I am sure I can browse through all 7 pages again and hope to find a post where someone referred to the op as a female and use that to back my thinking or something along those lines, which is what I feel led me to that (false) conclusion on the gender of the OP.




haypoint said:


> I think most folks on here want to help. That help comes from experience and is reflected as their opinion. If I'd seen the stuck calf thread in time, I would have added that great care needs to be made to cover the calf's hoof from cutting the birth canal, as it is being brought into correct placement. Just an added tid bit.
> 
> But if someone asks what they should do about General Custer's ghost that is living in their wood shed, the replies might not be quite so helpful.


Haypoint: Guess it comes down to perspective. I read the op's questions as earnest and not as wanting to make up conspiracy theories or create drama (which is what I assume that General Custer's ghost statement was about). So I don't see him that way. I see him as someone who came across something strange and came to a place where he could get some sort of explanation to set his mind at ease. Maybe it's the protectiveness in him with having a young one around. I have a 6 year old boy myself and I feel I would have done the same thing. Which is (had this happened to me) inquire as to what the reasoning behind it could be without just brushing it off as something not worth my time/concerns. This seems to be what the people posting mocking statements about aliens would do, that had it happened to them, brush it off or come up with a reasoning on their own, without seeking advice elsewhere (such as these forums).

What it comes down to is we are all different individuals. I think that is what makes this world a wonderful and interesting place. But with that difference also comes different perspectives which are shaped by the experiences we've personally had and stories we've heard. To provide an example, coming across a bruise on a child (stranger or not) would be brushed off by many as the child falling/bumping themselves while playing. But there are also a lot of people who would investigate or even go so far as to call child services on the parents. This goes to show how different people view different things differently, things that I consider to be a joke, might not be to some of you and vice-versa. 

There is nothing wrong with poking fun and having fun. I just think it is misplaced on forums where people come to get genuine help, since it is unwanted "fun" at their expense and would turn them off asking questions in the future. To me there are many outlets for ones looking for "weirdness", "coming up with theories", even poking fun at people (try a comedy club or YT a comedian who solely does that in his act). This venue I feel it is misplaced. In my eyes, it is not harmful in and of itself to post sarcastic or silly remarks on these forums, but there is great harm done when it turns off potential new farmers, homesteaders and the like from asking questions since they fear being ridiculed which is what a lot in this thread have been doing. I truly do believe there is no stupid question, only not-so-helpful answers. I am selfish in my stance on this, because I have learned so much from the questions and replies posted on these forums, I truly have. I would hate to see it stop because those answers and advice are only offered because the questions provide a starting point for discussion. For instance, I just learned from a post on these forums today that putting the eggs pointy side up in a carton is wrong. I'm sure that is something 99% of those using these forums have known since they could crawl, not so in my case. Truly just love reading through the posts on these forums since it has been such a wealth of knowledge and I don't want it to stop.


----------



## Targe

dizzy said:


> This has always been my favorite
> 
> http://www.madedition.com/funny-picture-gallery/boneless-chicken-ranch-far-side


That one is hilarious! There's another cartoon by a different artist that shows a short order chef holding a chicken over a frying pan and shaking the tar out of it. The chicken is thinking: _ "I HATE it when they order scrambled eggs!"_
LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Targe

This is a GREAT thread! I hope it goes on for a long, long time!

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## dizzy

Targe said:


> That one is hilarious! There's another cartoon by a different artist that shows a short order chef holding a chicken over a frying pan and shaking the tar out of it. The chicken is thinking: _ "I HATE it when they order scrambled eggs!"_
> LOLOLOLOL


How about this one?

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...449&thid=JN.WNnKd02IBVfPX3ThUTvsMQ&ajaxhist=0

(Maybe we should start a thread w/this type of cartoon.)


----------



## gibbsgirl

Targe said:


> This is a GREAT thread! I hope it goes on for a long, long time!
> 
> :banana::banana::banana:


Well OK, but i thinkbwe should be decent enough to let the ones here who want to actually talk about the ops topic as a serious question question do so in peace.

Oh, and some of the jokes need a little reworking, I think. The idea of the ghost of Custer being a scary threat isn't really that intimidating. He's not on my top ten list of historical figures that could completantly figure out how to be scary, lol. Need a more accomplished villain I think for that one!


----------



## Targe

gibbsgirl said:


> Well OK, but i thinkbwe should be decent enough to let the ones here who want to actually talk about the ops topic as a serious question question do so in peace.


So far, the last several posts that referred to "the op's topic as a serious question question" were made by you and your buddy. Most other people moved on and were just sharing funny chicken jokes and cartoons, having a good time. It seems that it's you two or three who have taken it on yourselves to scold everyone else. 

I suppose if you want to stir the pot some more though, somebody will be along to accept your challenge.

(_shrug_)


----------



## Targe

dizzy said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...449&thid=JN.WNnKd02IBVfPX3ThUTvsMQ&ajaxhist=0


Ha Ha Ha!!! I love it!


----------



## Targe

Proof that life on the (chicken) farm CAN be scary!


----------



## gibbsgirl

Im not scolding. It looked like some new posts were asking about the OP topic.

Fun is fun. It isn't bad.

Who's to say if the original poster left cause they were done vs got run out?


----------



## Targe

Okay, I'll take the bait.



gibbsgirl said:


> Who's to say if the original poster left cause they were done vs got run out?


Exactly: who's to say: *You-?*

The OP came here with a conspiracy theory that some government agency had trespassed on to his property and blah blah blah...yeah, he asked it as a question but it was what's called a "leading question"; as in, it wasn't really a question. It's obvious he'd already decided that was what happened and he was looking for validation.

He got it, at least from some people. Along with the group hugs and the chicken soup for the soul to help assuage his "violated" person and property. 
Fine. 
Great.
Kumbayah.

But as someone else said: if you solicit comments ON A PUBLIC FORUM, some of it or even a lot of it may not be what you expected much less wanted. That's just the way it is.

Personally, I find it very unlikely that if the incident did happen as the OP describes that the responsible party was a "trespasser" much less a government agent. That's an...um...."wild" idea to put it fairly politely. 

Making jokes or sharing jokes about "chicken conspiracies" i.e. via FAR SIDE cartoons was actually an ever 'nicer' way of saying it. Many times guys will use such good natured ribbing to let the other guy know_ "Dude; I think you're pretty close to running wild off the reservation on that one!" _and the person gets the message that he's taking himself a little too seriously. Of course, "some people" (and we all know who) can't stand 'nice' and insist on being all offended; but generally speaking, most guys will get the message, laugh at themselves, and move on.

Get it?
Got it?
Good.

In my opinion, posts that refute the OP's idea that a secret government agent trespassed on his property and violated his animals is more useful to the OP than all of the posts along the lines of _"You poor dear! I don't know what happened but you were definitely violated!"_ Validating a bad idea is not always in the best interest of the person with the bad idea. 

As for the OP being "run out", it looks like his last post was almost two weeks ago, long before anyone posted any "chicken jokes" or cartoons. If you're honest, you're not defending the OP; nope, you're offended on YOUR behalf. It really is blatantly obvious.

As for the post bemoaning how "_OMG, it used to be we could come here and actually share information about farming!"_ yeah well; crackpot theories about _"a govt test marking or something in between"_ isn't really about farming either, is it? I checked my *Raising Chickens for Fun and Profit *handbook and I don't see a single chapter about "Identification of Secret Government Test Marking".

Perhaps you're reading from a different handbook. 

(_shrug_)


----------



## gibbsgirl

Lol, you know targe, for being such a man's man, maybe you'd be less up tight if you switched out of the ladies panties that you seem to have waded up.

Too funny. It looked like someone new joined the thread actually asking about it. So why not let them have decent treatment to post too?

Carry on with your far side cartoons. Have a blast. No skin off m nose and I didn't say to stop. Laughter is good for the soul.

I even poked a little humor into the mix by commenting about Custer not being the scariest character for a scary ghost.

But, if you want to get any respect from any "real men" about how talking trash is male humor, I suggest you also realize that real men typically don't think it's cute or manly to ride roughshod over a woman. "Get it. Got it. Good"? Oh please.

I have four sons and my family is filled with men who have all boys with maybe one daughter each if they're lucky. So I don't need you to speak slowly or use small words to explain male humor and how trash talking is sometimes not at all about hate between guys.

But, you're not in a male only environment are you.


----------



## Targe

gibbsgirl said:


> Lol, you know targe, for being such a man's man, maybe you'd be less up tight if you switched out of the ladies panties that you seem to have waded up.


Thank you for your interest in what kind of undergarments I wear. No doubt I should be flattered at your invitation but I don't discuss such things with other people, especially on the internet. 

:yuck:


----------



## gibbsgirl

Lol, well I guess you got to hear from a few people about where they thought the lines were being crossed, and now we all know where the lines are for you.

Glad that at least underwear and fetishes are past your comfort zone, lol.

I don't dare say what my h sbands retort to that would be, lol. K I'm blushing now.

Carry on and be well.

Do I dare even click the other joke links here now???? Guess I better be sure the kids and our poultry aren't looking over my shoulder in case it's not pg!

Good night boys.


----------



## Targe

This is a GREAT thread! I hope it goes on for a long, long time!
:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:


----------



## Targe

gibbsgirl said:


> Glad that at least underwear and feyishes are past your comfort zone, lol.


I didn't say that. I just said I'm not going to accept your invitation to discuss them with you.

Get it?
Got it?
Good.

:sing:


----------



## partndn

:trollface


:facepalm:


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel

wow I just read through the entire thread. Should have done so before positing *-*


----------



## partndn

Don't feel regret crowweaver. I appreciated your addition to the thread. Too bad for the interruption of poor manners.

I'm glad you didn't read the whole thread first, and then maybe not posted.

Your post was really interesting, and I see the naysayers have paid it no attention, since it was actually on topic, and in conflict with the mockery.


----------



## FarmerKat

partndn said:


> Don't feel regret crowweaver. I appreciated your addition to the thread. Too bad for the interruption of poor manners.
> 
> I'm glad you didn't read the whole thread first, and then maybe not posted.
> 
> Your post was really interesting, and I see the naysayers have paid it no attention, since it was actually on topic, and in conflict with the mockery.


Ditto what partndn said. Plus, crowweaver, I was thinking you should PM the original poster so that you could compare notes and maybe come up with an explanation.


----------



## terri9630

gibbsgirl said:


> The govt doesn't usually decide your presence in a prerequisite to entering your property when it decides to do so. Legislation, including the patriot act, also allows them not to be required to notify you. Notices can also be lost if left. If they want to be there when you are there, they want you not your property.
> 
> It probably is not anything govt related. But, jumping on someone for questioning the possibility is being a little critical I think. Particularly when so many of us here keep poultry and are trying to follow the news about what's happening to so many poultry farms lately.


To go with this, here if you raise quail the Gov can come on to your property at any time with no notice to inspect your set up. The tag could be just to let you know it was inspected since no one was home.


----------



## terri9630

grandma12703 said:


> I have a very strange farm. I have a sign that says Beware of Attack Rooster. Most people get back in their cars when they see 100 chickens running toward them as a flock at full speed. LOL they just want to say hi.


I have that same sign on my chicken coop door.


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel

Thanks all! and good idea FarmerKat, I'll do that


----------



## Targe

One time when I came home from work, there was a package at my front door. 
_
"Who left this package at my front door?" _I wondered.

_"What is in it?"_ I asked myself, pondering the package.

_"I wonder if it's from someone I know?"_ I mused.

_"I'll bet it's a mis-delivered parcel intended for someone else!"_ I speculated, an idea forming in my mind.

_"If the mail carrier mis-delivered somebody else's mail to my door, then he had no business being on my property! I'm going to be very angry and whoever should have received this parcel should be angry, too!"_ I thought, my agitation rapidly growing.
_
"Somebody better come pick this up and deliver it to the correct address because I'm not obligated to do that!"_ I thundered defiantly.

_"This is what's wrong with America; the government employees just don't take any pride in their work anymore!" _I practically screamed.

Just then my wife walked out the front door, saw the package, picked it up, turned to me and said _"Honey, I'm on my way to the post office to mail this box. Do you need anything from town?"_

_"Ummmm....no," _I replied in a small voice. _"Have a safe trip."_

As she drove away, I thought to myself: _"I wonder what's in the box....?"_


----------



## Targe

terri9630 said:


> To go with this, here if you raise quail the Gov can come on to your property at any time with no notice to inspect your set up.


Right; because in most if not all states, raising any sort of game animal such as quail requires the producer to register his operation with the state and in that case, the farm is subject to unannounced inspections. 

This is also usually the case with most commercial poultry operations. 

_The simplest answer is usually the most likely answer._
- Occam's Razor


----------



## Targe

I agree that this situation may very well warrant precautions.


----------



## gibbsgirl

Hey targe, if you're looking for a place to find folks who want to debate, there's a politics forum.

And, if you're looking for a place to have a laugh with folks about cheeky humor there's general chat.

Just wanted to make sure you knew about those. This place is pretty big, but they have it divided up into forums with different topics to help us all find what we're expecting when we're wandering around in here.

You can post wherever you want. Just thought I'd give you the info though in case you hadn't found time to ch ck those forums yet.

Be well.


----------



## Targe

gibbsgirl said:


> Hey targe, if you're looking for a place to find folks who want to debate, there's a politics forum.


Who said anything about politics -? 




gibbsgirl said:


> And, if you're looking for a place to have a laugh with folks about cheeky humor...


You mean like your creepy comments about my underwear-? Seems like if anyone should avail himself of "a place to have a laugh about cheeky humor", that would be you.




gibbsgirl said:


> Just wanted to make sure you knew about those.


Why are you so interested in me and my posts?


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel

Some folks have a lot of time to spend on the internet! I like it too but I would rather be homesteading 

Somewhere I have pictures of some of our cats with tin foil hats, the ones who would hold still for it


----------



## Targe

crowweaver said:


> Some folks have a lot of time to spend on the internet! I like it too but I would rather be homesteading
> 
> Somewhere I have pictures of some of our cats with tin foil hats, the ones who would hold still for it


Dr. Seuss knew it: Cats in Hats are always great!


----------



## Sumatra

rachelmcmurtrie said:


> In this case I assumed it to be a woman with a young daughter living alone on a farm, so yes I assumed a guy was more likely to give her trouble than some girl. Women stalk men everyday, I'm not sure how that's pertinent to this post so didn't think I had to delve into that?
> 
> Judging from the op's responses I do not believe this post is a joke and will not until he says so himself.
> 
> It's puzzling to me. These forums were THE most helpful resource on the internet for my family when we wanted to delve into sustainable living last year (when I joined these forums). At that time, I could not find a single thread/comment/post like the ones I've read on this thread. I remember the most "dramatic" one was one where the tastiest breed of pig to be raised was discussed. A farmer who was too passionate and insisted in large black hogs without providing proof was actually warned and banned for being too "aggressive". Then I read this thread and I wonder what happened. Makes me wonder if these forums were always like this and I just didn't notice, or if things have gone that direction in the last 10 months. I can understand wanting to start an argument with people on a site like Reddit to kill boredom, but why on a homesteading site that 'should be' dedicated to questions and concerns about country living and the like? Having said that, I did read a post a few minutes ago where a woman was taught how to help deliver a calf without any prior experience just from reading the helpful information presented here, so that element still exists on these forums. It would be nice if that solely existed on these forums, though.


I've never felt more in agreement with a post on this forum. 
HT has indeed changed drastically in the past few months, and I'm seeing more and more debates than homesteading information. Actually, cross that, even the more informational sections have way more debate about who's right/wrong than there should be on a nice forum. If people want constant argument this is not the website for it. Whatever happened to "Neighborly help and friendly advice"?? This thread certainly is no example of the forum's ideals. 

Also, this thread is turning into a GC thread, not a chicken thread. Speaking of which where IS Ladycat? Two weeks without a post of hers and things like this thread pop up.


----------



## partndn

Sumatra, I pm'd ladycat over a week ago and no reply.

I'm kinda concerned and hope she's not sick or anything.


----------



## Sumatra

partndn said:


> Sumatra, I pm'd ladycat over a week ago and no reply.
> 
> I'm kinda concerned and hope she's not sick or anything.


Thank you for that reply. I'd hoped maybe she was busy and not posting as much, but not replying to PM's says differently. 

Yes, she isn't the most active of mods around the forums, but still her extended absence is concerning.


----------



## homestead-hubby

I came here so I could have help on occasion and offer advice when I could... I don't like drama and I agree with Sumatra... But I do love Bigfoot.... As I've mentioned several times... I blame Bigfoot for all kinds of stuff that goes wrong from time to time.... Other than that I'm not going to try to cause issues.... But I'm serious about not liking drama... I joined here to be away from people who are like general public... If I wanted drama I'd still be on facebook.. 

And I still want to know about the tag/band....


----------



## rachelmcmurtrie

crowweaver said:


> I just came here to post about what happened to some friends and see if anyone knew anything. I did a search first for posts about chicken tags or bands and found this one.
> 
> Some friends came home yesterday, july 23, to find two of their 11 chickens had leg bands. They are an older couple, homesteaders many years, no kids at home, have 132 acres and live near the center. The bands are both green numbers 232 and 234. they called the closest neighbor, which I think is just over a mile away. Neighbor was surprised and checked her own poultry but found nothing. They live east of West Plains Mo and are wanting to know if anyone has heard or experienced the same.


Looks like a similar situation, interesting. Since this happened in Missouri and the op is in Michigan, maybe there's a regional/geographical related explanation?



homestead-hubby said:


> And I still want to know about the tag/band....


I do as well. Hope the OP checks this one day and will update us on what he found


----------



## Targe

Yes, definitely a connection.

Of what kind remains to be seen; but I have an idea.

:buds:


----------



## no really

I too would like to hear more about this. I came in this forum to ask some questions but after reading through this thread decided to take my questions to another forum got some really good advice.


----------



## Targe

I love this thread! 

:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel

Because I'm lazy, I'm just pasting my group email here .....

Just got an update email from Belinda & Milke (they have given me permission to share their first names. They know some other folk on the OzarksWiseLiving group) . They spoke with the Health Dept., Dept of Natural Resources and Conservation Dept.The DNR and Conservation said they didn't know anything about it. But the Conservation dept. took their information to have on record and seemed very interested. 

The Health dept told them that they weren't " readily aware" of any such banding. When pressed the person said he was sorry but he didn't know anything more.

I personally doubt it's the health dept. but "readily aware" is an awfully odd thing to say. 

It appears that the bands are very common and can be bought at most feed stores. They're used in mass poultry production to identify individual animals. 

It may just seem silly to some folk but they're really bothered by it. I would absolutely be vexed as well. They're looking for any information on it or anyone who has had something similar happen to them. 

Belinda is going to call the paper tomorrow and see about getting a little story out about it.

I posted about finding someone on Homesteading Today forum who had a similar experience ..... came home to find one of his hens had a band. He's in Michigan and, while I don;t know when the banding took place, he posted on 7.7.15. I contacted him via the forum a few days ago but haven't heard anything back

Jewel


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel

no really said:


> I too would like to hear more about this. I came in this forum to ask some questions but after reading through this thread decided to take my questions to another forum got some really good advice.



Where did you post your questions? I would be interested in hearing them.

You should do what you're comfortable doing but I rarely let anyone keep me from posting where i want. I just ignore the bad parts and keep on going  

Many times the people posting the rude stuff do so because they want to be funny, not necessarily mean. Some folks just have a weirder sense of humor. 

And then there are the small donkeys who enjoy and feed off seeing people offended or hurt or riled or whatever. They generally starve and go away if they're not fed. 

No offense to actual small donkeys anywhere.


----------



## Targe

> They spoke with the Health Dept., Dept of Natural Resources and Conservation Dept.The DNR and Conservation said they didn't know anything about it. But the Conservation dept. took their information to have on record and seemed _very interested_.


Or perhaps just very polite.




> The Health dept told them that they weren't " readily aware" of any such banding. When pressed the person said he was sorry but he didn't know anything more.
> 
> I personally doubt it's the health dept. but "readily aware" is _an awfully odd thing to say_.


Awfully odd questions often get awfully odd responses.


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel

Targe said:


> Or perhaps just very polite.


Perhaps, only they know for certain.




Targe said:


> Awfully odd questions often get awfully odd responses.


Sometimes to be sure. But, I find that when I ask awfully odd questions folks just stare at me with their mouths slightly ajar.



I copied the Signs picture you posted and have it as my wallpaper now, I smile every time I see it. Thanks


----------



## Targe

> I copied the Signs picture you posted and have it as my wallpaper now, I smile every time I see it. Thanks


That really is a great image, isn't it? I remember the first time I watched that movie and when Mel Gibson came home and opened the door and his kids are all sitting there with the tinfoil hats on their heads, I laughed 'til the Pepsi I was drinking came out my nose!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> But, I find that when I ask awfully odd questions folks just *stare at me with their mouths slightly ajar*.


That is far less effective over the phone 

It's not "rude" to point out that thinking the Govt is going around randomly tagging chickens is the least likely of all the proffered scenarios. 

It's just being realistic


----------



## homestead-hubby

Bearfootfarm said:


> That is far less effective over the phone
> 
> It's not "rude" to point out that thinking the Govt is going around randomly tagging chickens is the least likely of all the proffered scenarios.
> 
> It's just being realistic


So Bigfoot is more plausible than government 

Yes my prayers are answered.... Bigfoot is more realistic than the government... Lol don't take it to heart.... 

Bigfoot is awesome... Lol 

I'm happy that this thread is taking a turn for the better.... Hope the op finds out I've been at the edge of my seat waiting for the results of this...


----------



## Fire-Man

This is a Busy Post-----Finally passed My "Selling chicken" thread in the amount of Views and about tied the amount of post. You never Know what a Little plastic band with some numbers on it can Cause. I know alot have enjoyed it and alot have hated it----I think LC might need to Lock it-----seems the original poster has More answers than he Knows what to do with!


----------



## grandma12703

grandma12703 said:


> I have a very strange farm. I have a sign that says Beware of Attack Rooster. Most people get back in their cars when they see 100 chickens running toward them as a flock at full speed. LOL they just want to say hi.


They used to use those plastic tags on our chickens we would take to the fair. They are pretty common.


----------



## homestead-hubby

No can't lock it... It's too good of a thread


----------



## 7thswan

I can't read all the posts. But I bet someone dumped off a chicken and you just think it's one of yours. I'd never know if someone dumped of a beef cow, heck they almost all look the same and the count changes all the time.


----------



## Fire-Man

homestead-hubby said:


> No can't lock it... It's too good of a thread


If I was a Mod----it would have been locked-----even though some of you Love it----I think it has gotten way past what the OP was asking, But YOU are Lucky for now----because I am not a Mod!!


----------



## Woolieface

The OP might be interested in other cases of it that have been mentioned if they check back here. I'd like to see where it goes..


----------



## homestead-hubby

I always wonder if someone hit his and happened to replace it with one that looked exactly the same.... Really I just don't know what it is.... I'm still waiting for the answer to this one


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel

I contacted the OP a few days ago but haven't heard back. Nothing new from the West Plains case, that I know of.

I do think it's odd that so many people don't take it seriously. My friends were pretty shaken by it and I'm sure I would be too. Maybe it a prank, maybe the health dept, maybe the IRS making sure they didn't have more chickens than they claimed, Momo, ufos, ..... Whatever the case, someone very likely trespassed on these people's very rural property when they were away. 

Or the more plausible explanation .... two bands got picked up in the tread of a tire, rode all the way to their property (I think it's around 20 miles), fell off in the perfection position so that when two chickens walked by they would snap right on their legs facing up, exactly as they should. 

Personally, I have no idea what could have happened. anything is possible, even the silly tire thing above. I doubt it was the gov. although I have seen first hand some of the lunacy government agencies are capable of. The worst part is, we will probably never find out for sure.


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel

Bearfootfarm said:


> That is far less effective over the phone
> 
> It's not "rude" to point out that thinking the Govt is going around randomly tagging chickens is the least likely of all the proffered scenarios.
> 
> It's just being realistic



It's not very effective in person either 

I don;t recall ever saying that it was rude to express your opinion that "thinking the Govt is going around randomly tagging chickens is the least likely of all the proffered scenarios." If I did say that, I misspoke. I firmly believe we all have a right to express our opinions without being mocked, bullied etc etc.. You have every right to your opinion and I will stand by that even when yours goes against mine. 

"Realistic" is in the experience of the beholder and opinions don't make a thing so


----------



## Targe

7thswan said:


> I can't read all the posts. But I bet someone dumped off a chicken and you just think it's one of yours. I'd never know if someone dumped of a beef cow, heck they almost all look the same and the count changes all the time.


No, No, No! That is just too simple of an explanation, along with...well...'you know'. 

Nope, this is a *GREAT MYSTERY *with many nefarious connotations, the least of which being chicken violations, and it must be dealt with using all of the gravity and concern any great mystery deserves.

Luckily, some of the country's best poultry detectives have dedicated their time and efforts (possibly even their lives!) to solve this mystery! :nerd:

Because, of course: everything about the situation MUST be _exactly_ as the OP presents and represents; and, as so many have said or at least strongly suggested: it's probably some evil conspiracy by some secret government agency. Didn't you read the part about how when the Health Department and the Department of Natural Resources and the Fire Department were contacted they were suspiciously _polite_ -? The government isn't polite unless it has something to hide. Someone's property was trespassed and his animals and "God knows what (else) were handled" and he was _violated_! 

:yuck:

Meanwhile, the chickens on my farm are all jealous. If this mystery drags on much longer, I'm going to have to buy them some colored legs bands.

But I promise: I won't stop on the way home and trespass on Old Widow-woman McGrundy's place down the road, sneaking through the prickly blackberry briars, running through the stinky dog fennels, and finally bursting out of the azalea bush to grab one of her unsuspecting chickens and band its leg, all the while laughing like a madman...and then skulking away, my urge to trespass, violate and handle "God knows what" having been (temporarily) satisfied.

No really: I swear I will not do that.


----------



## haypoint

Ozark Mountain Jewel said:


> I contacted the OP a few days ago but haven't heard back. Nothing new from the West Plains case, that I know of.
> 
> I do think it's odd that so many people don't take it seriously. My friends were pretty shaken by it and I'm sure I would be too. Maybe it a prank, maybe the health dept, maybe the IRS making sure they didn't have more chickens than they claimed, Momo, ufos, ..... Whatever the case, someone very likely trespassed on these people's very rural property when they were away.
> 
> Or the more plausible explanation .... two bands got picked up in the tread of a tire, rode all the way to their property (I think it's around 20 miles), fell off in the perfection position so that when two chickens walked by they would snap right on their legs facing up, exactly as they should.
> 
> Personally, I have no idea what could have happened. anything is possible, even the silly tire thing above. I doubt it was the gov. although I have seen first hand some of the lunacy government agencies are capable of. The worst part is, we will probably never find out for sure.





Ozark Mountain Jewel said:


> I contacted the OP a few days ago but haven't heard back. Nothing new from the West Plains case, that I know of.
> 
> I do think it's odd that so many people don't take it seriously. My friends were pretty shaken by it and I'm sure I would be too. Maybe it a prank, maybe the health dept, maybe the IRS making sure they didn't have more chickens than they claimed, Momo, ufos, ..... Whatever the case, someone very likely trespassed on these people's very rural property when they were away.
> 
> Or the more plausible explanation .... two bands got picked up in the tread of a tire, rode all the way to their property (I think it's around 20 miles), fell off in the perfection position so that when two chickens walked by they would snap right on their legs facing up, exactly as they should.
> 
> Personally, I have no idea what could have happened. anything is possible, even the silly tire thing above. I doubt it was the gov. although I have seen first hand some of the lunacy government agencies are capable of. The worst part is, we will probably never find out for sure.


This is an interesting thread, not because a plastic banded hen is exciting, but because of the lengths some go to blame the government.

People say a person isn't being helpful when they poo poo the idea of a government agency being involved in placing a common plastic band. But within the very same post, they include a couple jabs that it could be the government.

So, if a person has an irrational fear of government and every mystery is seen as a possible government intrusion, how is adding suggestions that it could be this government agency or another, helpful?

I guess my question is why do you see comments that dispel the likelihood that this could be government involvement as not helpful, but your comments that add to the nonsensical notion that any government agency would have a part in this is justified.

So, your brother-in-law's friend knew a guy that had a run in with the Health Department a decade ago and you heard on the interweb about a guy the IRS was after, so every government employee is evil and all government agencies are out to get us? Where does this hate/fear come from?


----------



## Agriculture

> Where does this hate/fear come from?


Simple ignorance. It amazes me how little some people know about traceable and untraceable bands, methodology of ag departments, rules of evidence about what can be proven and what can't, etc, etc, and then turn all of that ignorance into fantastical stories. Then when challenged all they can do is whine about being bullied and run looking for someone else to stick up for them, and justify, encourage and enable their nonsense.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

homestead-hubby said:


> So Bigfoot is more plausible than government
> 
> Yes my prayers are answered.... Bigfoot is more realistic than the government... Lol don't take it to heart....
> 
> Bigfoot is awesome... Lol
> 
> I'm happy that this thread is taking a turn for the better.... Hope the op finds out I've been at the edge of my seat waiting for the results of this...


Everyone knows talk about "Bigfoot" is meant as a joke.
Some were actually serious about the Govt conspiracy

Most everyone offered logical, realistic possibilities also


----------

